# Looking for a good rod to match my Penn Baja.



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I just picked up a Penn Baja Special that I'm planning on using for my deep drop trips out of VA and NC for blueline tile, red snapper, silver snapper, grouper etc. I have looked at a St. Croix TSWC70HF Triumph Saltwater Conventional model rated at 40-80 lb line weight. I am trying to just use one rod for all and have enough back bone. I'm looking for suggestions as to what rod would be a good match for it.


Light Winds, Calm Seas Tight Lines...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dude, you finally got the Baja Special, huh? I saw a couple more NIB ones the other day for $180. 

I think the St. Croix is a great rod. You might want to try it out, though, as most St. Croix are stiff for their rating.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, you finally got the Baja Special, huh? I saw a couple more NIB ones the other day for $180.
> 
> I think the St. Croix is a great rod. You might want to try it out, though, as most St. Croix are stiff for their rating.


Yup got my hands on one for 180 spooled with 65 braid from ebay. No just looking to match it up with the right rod for those deep drop/ deep sea trips. So umm when you ready to hit the drops there CT...


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

I've used Shimano's Tallus rods in the past and think they'll make a great match for your Baja Special. Try those models with slick butts and with XH line ratings.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I think i'm gonna go custom with this reel, I am gonna look at a few blanks this weekend and see which one would feel the best to me, United composite, Calstar & a Seeker. This reel is mainly for my deep drops in VA & NC so I want to use one rod for Black Seabass to Grouper.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Shimano Trevala hands down, lifertime warrenty.
Heaviest rod being 80-200lb braid. weighs nothing and stong.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hope this helps*



2aces said:


> I just picked up a Penn Baja Special that I'm planning on using for my deep drop trips out of VA and NC for blueline tile, red snapper, silver snapper, grouper etc. I have looked at a St. Croix TSWC70HF Triumph Saltwater Conventional model rated at 40-80 lb line weight. I am trying to just use one rod for all and have enough back bone. I'm looking for suggestions as to what rod would be a good match for it.
> 
> 
> Light Winds, Calm Seas Tight Lines...


Unfortunately, the season is gonna close January 1st for most of the species of fish in North Carolina.

No more Grouper or snappers. Golden tile fish are included. Here are the regs as of now, January 1st, they are closed.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Do Not rule out any of the Seeker Blacksteels or Super seekers in whatever line class you like. I previously owned Xh6460 40-100Lb.that was a custom and also had a much heavier 5'6 80-130 rod XXXH black steel The 6460 has a great camber and is regarded very highly. The other deep jig rods to check are the Calstar Grafighters. I think these are the el Supremo. I have a GFTR 765 L 30-80 6'6" which is a great heavy bottom rod. also doubles for trolling in a pinch. I also use it as a kite rod with an Accurate BX 665 HXM and 80 lb braid off the beach. Look on Ebay, Seekers can be had for next to nothing. Grafighters are a bit more pricey. If you like the feel of a traditional fiberglass or E glass rods there is also Calstars Long Range Series. All different weights up to the Boomers. Baby is 30-80 Baha is 50 -120 I have a custom 6' Baha with Wind-ons and it has such a great camber it almost fights the fish for you. You cannot go wrong with Calstar.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Peixaria said:


> Do Not rule out any of the Seeker Blacksteels or Super seekers in whatever line class you like. I previously owned Xh6460 40-100Lb.that was a custom and also had a much heavier 5'6 80-130 rod XXXH black steel The 6460 has a great camber and is regarded very highly. The other deep jig rods to check are the Calstar Grafighters. I think these are the el Supremo. I have a GFTR 765 L 30-80 6'6" which is a great heavy bottom rod. also doubles for trolling in a pinch. I also use it as a kite rod with an Accurate BX 665 HXM and 80 lb braid off the beach. Look on Ebay, Seekers can be had for next to nothing. Grafighters are a bit more pricey. If you like the feel of a traditional fiberglass or E glass rods there is also Calstars Long Range Series. All different weights up to the Boomers. Baby is 30-80 Baha is 50 -120 I have a custom 6' Baha with Wind-ons and it has such a great camber it almost fights the fish for you. You cannot go wrong with Calstar.


I got to feel all three blanks, I must say the U.S . CA 20-40 got my vote. I'm not looking to have the rod fight the fish for me, I want to feel the fight from the lil guys to the big guys. Calstar was nice but I could feel the dif compaired to the U.S. CA and it was like night and day. The Seeker was nice aslo but not for how I am looking to fish when I go on the deep drop. So I put my order in for the U.S. CA (GUSA) should be here by April. Thanks for the feedback guys.

Light Winds, Calm Seas Tight Lines...


----------

